# The Walking Dead



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Mai 2012)

Hey,

hab gestern im TV The Walking Dead geguckt und fands echt klasse. Hab heute also mal auf amazon geguckt wie viel die so kostet und ob cut/uncut ist.
Natürlich ist die Serie Cut, sogar in UK. Die Uncut Fassungs gibt es nur in den USA und die DVDs/BDs kann man ja hier nur mit einem Regionfree Player gucken, welchen ich nicht habe.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ist die Deutsche Version identisch mit der UK Version? Dazu konnte ich irgendwie nichts finden, vllt. wisst ihr es ja?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Mai 2012)

Ok hat sich erledigt, beide Versionen sind identisch


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Juni 2012)

danke für den Thread, die Info hab ich auch gesucht.


----------

